# TH400 rebuild



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

This helped out a ton while working on my tranny. They are working on a 4wd case but the only difference is the tailhousing and output shaft.

TH400 Rebuild pictures and exploded parts diagrams step-by-step and shift kit install - MinnesotaMud.com Forums


----------

